# March 2019 - Govt proposed cap reduce and forcing skilled workers away from big city



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

https://www.9news.com.au/2019/03/19/05/49/news-politics-australia-to-cut-migration-intake

Based on the this latest news, it looks like the cap reduction is becoming official now from 190k to 160k. Thought this has been the trend last year, so this doesn't seems like some big change this year.

However , the second announcement , that certain number of skilled workers would have to work away from Sydney and Melbourne .

In this regards, how and who will it impact ?

1. 190 state sponsored applicants who accepted the clause of working in regional area in the EOI ?

2. 189 skilled worker with restrictions to work outside these 2 cities 

3. Both 189 and 190 visa holders be effected .

4. Would it effect certain skill codes or the impact be felt equally across all 

Please share your thoughts and how best could we deal with it


----------



## waqas352 (Feb 25, 2019)

I Aus Govt is pushing the PR holders to remain outside big cities. If they get job offers from these cities, they should be allowed to settle in Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## Rusiru91 (Aug 16, 2018)

First of all this government needs to win the coming election...lol


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't think the cap matters too much, it's just an indication. For the past 2 years they have not hit the cap they have set for PR.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> I don't think the cap matters too much, it's just an indication. For the past 2 years they have not hit the cap they have set for PR.


That’s true

But if the cap itself is 160k, then the intake will be still lower

Last year with 190k cap they hit 162k, but now with a 160k cap, do you realise how much further they can reduce the intake ?

Moreover for this cutdown and delays they are not answerable to anybody as it is all being done in the name of security Which cannot be challenged

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> That’s true
> 
> But if the cap itself is 160k, then the intake will be still lower
> 
> ...


Would such cut off and those rules impact to the invites already issued.
While the grant is being issued at a later time , say after July. And also those invites given in this financial year, say April


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Would such cut off and those rules impact to the invites already issued.
> While the grant is being issued at a later time , say after July. And also those invites given in this financial year, say April


All those who have got invites and have paid visa fees are safe

In previous years, when the 190k cap was exhausted by the year end, the department would still keep processing the applications, and would just not give the final grant.
That was issued in the first week of July after the new quota was released and would be counted in the next FY

Now there is no question whatsoever of even reaching the cap remotely

Cheers


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

The sad thing is immigration is actually not going down as family streams remains protected by the Senate. Only the skilled immigration which can truly benefit Australia is getting slashed by 30,000 and god knows how much in future since the ceiling is now 160,000. 

If the economy goes into recession, it's always the immigrants who will be blamed first but the fact that skilled immigration got slashed, that fact will not be talked about but immigration in general to be blamed. 

Let's hope the intake remains same and not 130,000 or so with ceiling at 160,000.

And unfortunately no government will ever raise the ceiling due to sensitivity of the topic of immigration and in a way Liberal Party whether they lose or win, will have left their legacy forever.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> The sad thing is immigration is actually not going down as family streams remains protected by the Senate. Only the skilled immigration which can truly benefit Australia is getting slashed by 30,000 and god knows how much in future since the ceiling is now 160,000.
> 
> If the economy goes into recession, it's always the immigrants who will be blamed first but the fact that skilled immigration got slashed, that fact will not be talked about but immigration in general to be blamed.
> 
> ...


That is so true and sad. 
I suppose as they have rightly found out that major cities are growing and smaller cities are not growing. I feel the govt is really particular about decongesting big cities, it has to :
1. Identify cities to develop.
2. Make it mandatory that real estate as well as a good number of companies relocate.
3. Give incentives to foreign skilled workers with better life, school and amenities and also probably a provision that those who stay for 2-3 years get citizenship and would be fast tracked while bigger cities would be queued.
I think such planned realistic measures would be better rather than just saying that sectiona of skilled migrants have to stay away from Sydney and Melbourne


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

st080805 said:


> That is so true and sad.
> I suppose as they have rightly found out that major cities are growing and smaller cities are not growing. I feel the govt is really particular about decongesting big cities, it has to :
> 1. Identify cities to develop.
> 2. Make it mandatory that real estate as well as a good number of companies relocate.
> ...


None of these will happen. Liberal Party doesn't care about Australia but to win elections. Train workers regularly goes on strike as government has cut transport budget given transport is generating profit with increased commuters compared to 10 years ago. And they are not using it to improve transport but blame immigrants where the fact is 300,000+ foreign students and even more holiday Visa workers are the reason of congestion. 

And they boast budget surplus by cutting funding in various government sectors. 

Scott Morrison when he became immigration minister, the first thing he did was cut 489 quota. 

We have seen since Peter Dutton came, 190 was also reduced. So, these are just ploy to win election. 

If they really want people to move to regional areas, they don't need new visa stream. All they need is increase 489 Visa numbers, give 15-20 points which almost gives invite whoever choose to live in regional areas and not forced as it seems they might do now. If Liberal Party could, they will reduce skill migration to zero and tell it's voter base, they reduced immigration while ruining productivity and Australia's competitiveness and impact in global world.


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> None of these will happen. Liberal Party doesn't care about Australia but to win elections. Train workers regularly goes on strike as government has cut transport budget given transport is generating profit with increased commuters compared to 10 years ago. And they are not using it to improve transport but blame immigrants where the fact is 300,000+ foreign students and even more holiday Visa workers are the reason of congestion.
> 
> And they boast budget surplus by cutting funding in various government sectors.
> 
> ...


Exactly. I totally agree. Give people free will. They are skilled workers and they are coming there for a betterment quality of life. If you force certain section of people to stay away from Sydney and melbourne and allow others, what would be the ground rules ? The very pillar and fabric of Australian moral is fairness and if some of them are forced and not allowed, that would be so against the believes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

st080805 said:


> Exactly. I totally agree. Give people free will. They are skilled workers and they are coming there for a betterment quality of life. If you force certain section of people to stay away from Sydney and melbourne and allow others, what would be the ground rules ? The very pillar and fabric of Australian moral is fairness and if some of them are forced and not allowed, that would be so against the believes.


Then there cannot be 190 or 489 visas also

Both of them also put restrictions on you 

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

https://www.news.com.au/national/politics/the-morrison-government-has-announced-a-shakeup-to-australias-migration-program/news-story/5f15c0f0400e3b0ea403ba9d0d20906b

Looks like a regional visa giving priority processing, more jobs opportunity and instead of 5 years , it looks like now it I am 3 years of staying in regional area.

So, looks like 189 and 190 would still have access to the big cities.

Also, since the cap is now reduced, and most likely regional visa contribution to the visa count may further reduce 189 and 190 invites and spike up processing time.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Correct me If I am wrong but won't these changes have to be approved by upper house or something?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Correct me If I am wrong but won't these changes have to be approved by upper house or something?


Nope 

These are executive decisions 
The parliament is not involved 

Cheers


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

i thought those announcements and such news published are only after the proper approval and when something is becoming a law.
As the advisory to the PM also pointed out that the labour demand in these cities Sydney and Melbourne is so high, they would eventually get them somehow, may be from New Zealand.
So, let's hope what has been spread in news is still not the future law


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

NB said:


> Nope
> 
> These are executive decisions
> The parliament is not involved
> ...


If that is true, than I believe it is going to impact all the invites going forward as well as processing time too. Let's wait and see what further announcements bringing more clarity to its execution and impact on the visas


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

https://www.news.com.au/national/po...m/news-story/5f15c0f0400e3b0ea403ba9d0d20906b

Looks like the only change worth noting is net immigration will be cut down to 160,000 (it has been around that number the last two years anyway), and that 489 visas will have higher priority. We can assume the number of 489 visas will increase. 

Not bad. Could have been worse. 

If Labor wins the election, do they have to follow this plan or can they come up with their own immigration policies?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

What skilled jobs other than mining are available in regional areas?

Looks like I'll have to leave my nicely paid job in the city, go pick fruit for 3 years, and then come back. What a silly system.


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Can anyone has an idea when this change takes effect? It is impacting even with someone who got ITA and waiting for visa granted? Thank you


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

For what it’s worth I do agree with some of the points being discussed by politicians. There is a huge delta between the cities and rural areas in terms of wealth, one of the largest I have seen in a ‘western’ society. The visa restrictions currently in play are not really enforced. A new visa or further weighting to the 489 with greater enforcement could harbour the economic advantage that skilled work brings in rural areas. 

For those that genuinely believe there are no jobs in rural areas, I think you will be surprised. Energy, resources and the emerging Australian space industry are just a few. These are big sectors paying big wages. 

Our cities need time to regroup from the massive increase in population growth we have seen here. The massive investment in supporting infrastructure is bearing fruit but would be written off if population growth in the cities is not reduced. 

If we do not take some sort of action, the quality of life that so many on here champion will be severely affected.


----------



## MJ.Sydney (Sep 3, 2018)

*Migrant Intake level slashed by 30000 for the next 4 years*

BAD NEWS 

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-migrants-to-go-regional-for-permanent-residency-under-pm-s-plan


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

This is with affect from july 2019.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

_""According to the immigration minister, there will be 23,000 extra regional visa spots, which require skilled workers to live and work in regional Australia for three years before they can apply for permanent residency.

The employer-nominated stream of the visa will have 9000 places, while the state and territory-nominated scheme will have 14,000 spots."_

Any thoughts on that? So 23,000 is coming out from 186 and 190 quota or 186 and 190 is getting 23,000 more at the expense of 189 and perhaps abolishing 189 since the rest is taken by NZ stream.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> _""According to the immigration minister, there will be 23,000 extra regional visa spots, which require skilled workers to live and work in regional Australia for three years before they can apply for permanent residency.
> 
> The employer-nominated stream of the visa will have 9000 places, while the state and territory-nominated scheme will have 14,000 spots."_
> 
> Any thoughts on that? So 23,000 is coming out from 186 and 190 quota or 186 and 190 is getting 23,000 more at the expense of 189 and perhaps abolishing 189 since the rest is taken by NZ stream.


It’s all vague at the moment
Let the official bulletin come
Hopefully that will give some clarity on what the government has actually done

My understanding is that this 23,000 will be reduced from quota of 186/189/190 so that the overall program remains at 160,000
Those coming under 186/189/190 settle in Sydney Melbourne only so unless they cut that intake, there cannot be any impact 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> For what it’s worth I do agree with some of the points being discussed by politicians. There is a huge delta between the cities and rural areas in terms of wealth, one of the largest I have seen in a ‘western’ society. The visa restrictions currently in play are not really enforced. A new visa or further weighting to the 489 with greater enforcement could harbour the economic advantage that skilled work brings in rural areas.
> 
> For those that genuinely believe there are no jobs in rural areas, I think you will be surprised. Energy, resources and the emerging Australian space industry are just a few. These are big sectors paying big wages.
> 
> ...


I've not been able to find any firmware or electronics jobs out in the sticks. There may be an 'out cry' for general labourers, but I am highly sceptical there are many skilled jobs outside of of mining industry available in regional areas.

I can only hope Labour overturn this, but I feel this wont be the case.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

I can accept that, and regional Australia will not work for all disciplines yet. But if we don’t change something to bring more people to regional Australia as opposed to Melbourne and Sydney, then the pressure on our cities will be unsustainable. 

It’s difficult to pallet when you can’t find a job in your discipline but I know of firmware and electronic/software jobs in regional Australia.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

joshyakovlev said:


> I can accept that, and regional Australia will not work for all disciplines yet. But if we don’t change something to bring more people to regional Australia as opposed to Melbourne and Sydney, then the pressure on our cities will be unsustainable.
> 
> It’s difficult to pallet when you can’t find a job in your discipline but I know of firmware and electronic/software jobs in regional Australia.


Where are you looking for these regional firmware jobs?

You settled in Australia about the same time as me, you can understand my frustration when facing this upheaval. I wanted to buy a house here as soon as my PR came through.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

MJ.Sydney said:


> BAD NEWS
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/news/new-migrants-to-go-regional-for-permanent-residency-under-pm-s-plan


So the only noteworthy outcome of the announcement is that the immigration numbers will be down to 160k. This has been the number for the last two years anyway, so I don't know why the fuss about immigration number being slashed? 

_In an attempt to arrest this trend, the government is introducing two new visas requiring skilled workers to stay in the regions for three years before applying for permanent residency._

Looks like 189 visas will not have any restrictions to staying in Sydney and Melbourne then, 489 and maybe 190 visas will be impacted. Correct me if I'm wrong, please.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> _""According to the immigration minister, there will be 23,000 extra regional visa spots, which require skilled workers to live and work in regional Australia for three years before they can apply for permanent residency.
> 
> The employer-nominated stream of the visa will have 9000 places, while the state and territory-nominated scheme will have 14,000 spots."_
> 
> Any thoughts on that? So 23,000 is coming out from 186 and 190 quota or 186 and 190 is getting 23,000 more at the expense of 189 and perhaps abolishing 189 since the rest is taken by NZ stream.


Wait for the DHA site to get updated with the data for 2019-2010 intake numbers. As NB said - "It’s all vague at the moment. Let the official bulletin come". 

Have patience.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

awara said:


> This is with affect from july 2019.


Where did you read this will effect from July 2019 lol


----------



## st080805 (Dec 10, 2018)

kunsal said:


> So the only noteworthy outcome of the announcement is that the immigration numbers will be down to 160k. This has been the number for the last two years anyway, so I don't know why the fuss about immigration number being slashed?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose unless it I should clearly outlined, we all could only speak our thoughts. I suppose by april 11 round should bring some clarity with any changes / surprises / setbacks.

Fro my what I understand :
1. New regionals visa would be introduced ( may not be 489 since this regional area commitment is 3 years) - 23k - cannot stay in Sydney or Melbourne 

2. Cap change to 160k, not so much of an impact by itself. But other side implications:
a. Additional 23k resourced to new regionals visa . Hence drop in number of invites.

b. For 189/190 - PR status granted 

Reduced invites and may be further spiking up of grant or CO contact as more resources may be diverted for speedy new regional visa work.

May be the visa fees could also be hiked.

But hiwever allowing access to staying and work in Sydney for NSW and Melbourne for Victoria( 190 visa).
For 189 as usual, complete freedom.

c. For 489: Definite reduction in numbers .

These are just my thoughts and we can only get clarity when DOHA clarifies and updates it clearly


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

So...they have more than halved the total number of available 189 invites for 2019/20. 

I think 75 points will be the new minimum for a realistic chance of an invite.

Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> Where did you read this will effect from July 2019 lol


It's just my opinion that all changes will be applicable post june from july onwards.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

awara said:


> It's just my opinion that all changes will be applicable post june from july onwards.


It has not even been signed off/approved yet, you sounded like it was confirmed you said " This is with affect from july 2019." , please do not pass false news.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

189 has been cut down from 44k to 19k

Wow. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> 189 has been cut down from 44k to 19k
> 
> Wow.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


I know. Expect a very high point requirement.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> I know. Expect a very high point requirement.


Atleast the Non Pro Rata might be a bit safe!
I just jumped from Pro rata to Non Pro rata occupation but RIP to my happiness. 
*fingers crossed*

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

So basically as thought, 189 got slashed to accommodate regional skilled Visa. Now 190 looks like a highly sought after visa lol.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> So basically as thought, 189 got slashed to accommodate regional skilled Visa. Now 190 looks like a highly sought after visa lol.


Which is pretty much not available in WA unfortunately.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> So...they have more than halved the total number of available 189 invites for 2019/20.
> 
> I think 75 points will be the new minimum for a realistic chance of an invite.
> 
> Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah


No chance for 70 pointers for 189 after these changes  

And no point in waiting for 189 for 70 pointers in the April's round.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Which is pretty much not available in WA unfortunately.


Mine 233914 is not available anywhere for me. Neither I am Civil or Mechanical, neither I have 5 years work experience for Vic 190. Now my 189 got slashed. 

Looking at it, 18,000 numbers also includes NZ stream. So, it could be just 10,000 for 189 Points tested. Hence, 10,000/1.6 = 6250 invite. Which means 500 invite per round from 2300 on average what we received this year. 

So, only 80 and 85 pointers to get invite whether pro-rata or non pro-rata.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> No chance for 70 pointers for 189 after these changes


We'll know in the Jul/Aug/Sep rounds I guess.

I've lived in Australia for two years now, chasing PR. I've seen invites go from min 60 point, to min 70 point and now min 75 point for *my* occupation. I don't see things improving ever under the current government. 

Your occupation may fair better.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> Mine 233914 is not available anywhere for me. Neither I am Civil or Mechanical, neither I have 5 years work experience for Vic 190. Now my 189 got slashed.
> 
> Looking at it, 18,000 numbers also includes NZ stream. So, it could be just 10,000 for 189 Points tested. Hence, 10,000/1.6 = 6250 invite. Which means 500 invite per round from 2300 on average what we received this year.
> 
> So, only 80 and 85 pointers to get invite whether pro-rata or non pro-rata.


I can't argue with those numbers.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

It seems a bit confusing.

Is it a real proposal by the current government that they target to have decided before the election or an election promise, that if they win, this will be decided?
What is the labor party's view on this in case they win the election?

Making big reforms like this before an election is not very good practice.


----------



## mahnoor101 (Oct 12, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> We'll know in the Jul/Aug/Sep rounds I guess.
> 
> I've lived in Australia for two years now, chasing PR. I've seen invites go from min 60 point, to min 70 point and now min 75 point for *my* occupation. I don't see things improving ever under the current government.
> 
> Your occupation may fair better.


Well, I think I will proceed with my NSW ITA and apply for the Visa rather than waiting and hoping that things might get well with 189.

I think the best period for 189 was November 2018 after that the whole scenario has changed.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

mahnoor101 said:


> Well, I think I will proceed with my NSW ITA and apply for the Visa rather than waiting and hoping that things might get well with 189.
> 
> I think the best period for 189 was November 2018 after that the whole scenario has changed.


You should take it asap and get to live in Sydney. Else you may need 80/85 points for 189 invite.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> It seems a bit confusing.
> 
> Is it:
> 
> ...


It's a policy change, not a law change, so doesn't have to go through parliament. It will come into effect next financial year (July) regardless of which government is in power.

Labour may overturn the decision if they are elected, but it is unlikely. If the plan proves popular, Labour will take credit for it, if the plan is unpopular, they will blame the previous coalition government. You're British, you know how this old political game goes.


----------



## joshyakovlev (Jun 14, 2017)

The system cannnot respond instantly. Be cautious about reading too much into the next round.


----------



## Heiril (Aug 22, 2017)

This would only affect invitations right? I been invited, submitted all papers and waiting for case officer outcome.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

Heiril said:


> This would only affect invitations right? I been invited, submitted all papers and waiting for case officer outcome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


This only affect invitations for the next immigration year. You're home and dry!


----------



## Heiril (Aug 22, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> This only affect invitations for the next immigration year. You're home and dry!


Thanks mate. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> So...they have more than halved the total number of available 189 invites for 2019/20.
> 
> I think 75 points will be the new minimum for a realistic chance of an invite.
> 
> Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah


Has there been any official confirmation about these numbers or are these another one of ISCAH's predictions?

If yes, then someone please post a link for the same. 

The only news I'm reading is about the 160k and the introduction of two new regional visas.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Has there been any official confirmation about these numbers or are these another one of ISCAH's predictions?
> 
> If yes, then someone please post a link for the same.
> 
> The only news I'm reading is about the 160k and the introduction of two new regional visas.


Iscah aren't a fly-by-night company, they are registered agents. They said these are the official figures and I'm inclined to believe them.


----------



## AndrewHurley (Sep 6, 2018)

Ref: http://www.iscah.com/official-201920-migration-program-levels-released/

Iscah writes like this:
"When you take out the New Zealand citizens as part of this (maybe around 2000) and take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 10,400 invitations for the points tested 189s."

What does "1.6 people on it" means?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AndrewHurley said:


> Ref: Official 2019/20 Migration Program Levels Released - Iscah
> 
> Iscah writes like this:
> "When you take out the New Zealand citizens as part of this (maybe around 2000) and take into account the average application has 1.6 people on it that equates to around 10,400 invitations for the points tested 189s."
> ...


When they issue say 100 invites, most probably it will be 160 applicants in them including spouses

Each applicant is counted separately for calculating the total number of grants
Hence the 1.6

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Y-ME369 said:


> Iscah aren't a fly-by-night company, they are registered agents. They said these are the official figures and I'm inclined to believe them.


So it's only ISCAH's word as of now. 

They have been wrong many times with their predictions before so have to say I'm a little relieved.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> So it's only ISCAH's word as of now.
> 
> They have been wrong many times with their predictions before so have to say I'm a little relieved.


Don’t be relieved 

They are not wrong in this case
This is my personal calculations also

Way back in October, I had predicted that this was coming

Cheers


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Don’t be relieved
> 
> They are not wrong in this case
> This is my personal calculations also
> ...


No point in arguing when the source is unofficial. Let's wait till we here some thing more credible before jumping to conclusions. 

Cheers.


----------



## balaaspire17 (Jun 14, 2018)

kunsal said:


> So it's only ISCAH's word as of now.
> 
> 
> 
> They have been wrong many times with their predictions before so have to say I'm a little relieved.




It’s an official figures taken from DHA website. Here is the DHA link. 

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

balaaspire17 said:


> It’s an official figures taken from DHA website. Here is the DHA link.
> 
> https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/migration-program-planning-levels
> 
> ...


Well that's that then. The death of the 189 visa route for the majority of people.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

Looks like no hope for an invite anymore for me as well then.


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

outrageous_view said:


> Looks like no hope for an invite anymore for me as well then.


Time to try for company sponsorship?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> Time to try for company sponsorship?


Time to go regional 

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

NB said:


> Time to go regional
> 
> Cheers


The regional list is so restricted though. Look at WA, just 18 occupations.

https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Y-ME369 said:


> The regional list is so restricted though. Look at WA, just 18 occupations.
> 
> https://migration.wa.gov.au/services/skilled-migration-western-australia/occupation lists


That’s true
I think most applicants must be wondering if they were better off as fruit pickers and dairy farmers instead of being an engineer or accountant 

It would be so easy to get an invite

Cheers


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

NB said:


> That’s true
> I think most applicants must be wondering if they were better off as fruit pickers and dairy farmers instead of being an engineer or accountant
> 
> It would be so easy to get an invite
> ...


Those are the only jobs which regional areas seem to be crying out for. 

What a choice, I can either stay working as an engineer and hope the 189 program changes or quit my great job and work as a fruit picker just to stay in the country. :tsk:


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks for providing a reliable source balaaspire17. 

Already waited nearly 1 year for an invite. Prepared to wait another year or two. 🙂


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kunsal said:


> Thanks for providing a reliable source balaaspire17.
> 
> Already waited nearly 1 year for an invite. Prepared to wait another year or two. 🙂


70 may now be the new 65 - it will be the minimum but there will pretty much be no more invites.


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for providing a reliable source balaaspire17.
> ...


My points will bump up to 75 in October due to additional experience gained bro. 

However, next round will already have a 2 month backlog of 75 pointers to clear so even 75 points in October will need a LOT of waiting.

Will turn to Naati to take my score to 80 next year.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

kunsal said:


> My points will bump up to 75 in October due to additional experience gained bro.
> 
> However, next round will already have a 2 month backlog of 75 pointers to clear so even 75 points in October will need a LOT of waiting.
> 
> Will turn to Naati to take my score to 80 next year.


Man I wish I knew another language


----------



## kunsal (Jul 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> kunsal said:
> 
> 
> > My points will bump up to 75 in October due to additional experience gained bro.
> ...


Don't be disheartened. Naati is a very tough nut to crack anyway.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunsal said:


> Don't be disheartened. Naati is a very tough nut to crack anyway.


Is the number of applicants appearing and passing naati exams published anywhere ?

Cheers


----------



## awara (Mar 1, 2019)

outrageous_view said:


> It has not even been signed off/approved yet, you sounded like it was confirmed you said " This is with affect from july 2019." , please do not pass false news.


But it seems, that it will be approved off as even articles in indian media confirm about same, below is link for reference.

https://m.economictimes.com/nri/vis...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

awara said:


> But it seems, that it will be approved off as even articles in indian media confirm about same, below is link for reference.
> 
> https://m.economictimes.com/nri/vis...errer=https://www.google.com&amp_tf=From %1$s


It does not require parliament approval

It’s already implemented from the next year, unless there is a change in the government in May elections and the new minister overturns this decision 

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

,
So guys, do you think that 70 point for non-pro occupation would be enough for the next Fiscal year?


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

How many invites will be sent this April round? Any guesses? I hope it will be at least 1500. Def wishing it won't be 870


----------



## Hii.vaibhav (Sep 3, 2018)

Hi friends, I am new to my journey for Australia PR. Someone mentioned that if there is change is government post May elections, this immigration decision can be canceled by new government.
What is the general mood in country about immigration as such? Are both rival parties in favour of reducing immigration?


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

soheil_ershadi said:


> ,
> So guys, do you think that 70 point for non-pro occupation would be enough for the next Fiscal year?


No. Only 85 and 80 pointers and maybe some 75. 70 pointers are not getting invite now at 1500/month. When the invite will be 1000 or less per month, even 75 pointers will struggle. 

Look for new regional visa from July onwards and it may have lot of options and less points requirements.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> How many invites will be sent this April round? Any guesses? I hope it will be at least 1500. Def wishing it won't be 870


I think it will stay at 1500/month since we still have 189 quota as usual. Only from July, the quota is restricted at around 18,000.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

Hii.vaibhav said:


> Hi friends, I am new to my journey for Australia PR. Someone mentioned that if there is change is government post May elections, this immigration decision can be canceled by new government.
> What is the general mood in country about immigration as such? Are both rival parties in favour of reducing immigration?


Unfortunately, even if Labour comes, they will not dare raise or change this issue most likely as congestion in Sydney and Melbourne is a big issue. Only thing we can hope is, they delaying this new change saying we need more research and such.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

expat4aus2 said:


> I think it will stay at 1500/month since we still have 189 quota as usual. Only from July, the quota is restricted at around 18,000.


They have a huge backlog already invited on the old quota basis which they have to clear

They will drastically reduce the invites as there is no way that they can clear the backlog before the new quota kicks in

Cheers


----------



## soheil_ershadi (Nov 11, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> No. Only 85 and 80 pointers and maybe some 75. 70 pointers are not getting invite now at 1500/month. When the invite will be 1000 or less per month, even 75 pointers will struggle.
> 
> Look for new regional visa from July onwards and it may have lot of options and less points requirements.


Even for non-pro occupations? that's very sad to hear...


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

New ISCAH ESTIMATES as per changes.

http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-will-get-189-invite-based-20192020-migration-program/

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

estimated of 870 invites a month next FY.... guess need to consider moving back home.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> estimated of 870 invites a month next FY.... guess need to consider moving back home.


Hey buddy thought you were in the pipeline for a partner visa?

Apologies if I've got confused.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey buddy thought you were in the pipeline for a partner visa?
> 
> Apologies if I've got confused.


Looks like your first post after the grant

Celebrations finally over ?

Cheers


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> Hey buddy thought you were in the pipeline for a partner visa?
> 
> Apologies if I've got confused.


Yeah I was, I'm still with the partner and visa is still being processed but when we applied we didn't have a very strong case. I was always going for 189 and didn't consider a partner visa so we didn't really collect a lot of evidence.

The plan for partner visa was to allow me to stay and work in the country while I was waiting for 189 visa. Also my current company has a policy where they won't hire non-PR/citizens for longer than a year so I needed to get PR quicker.


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

NB said:


> Looks like your first post post grant
> 
> Celebrations over ?
> 
> Cheers


Hey NB - been more active in the WA / Telegram groups and PMs as opposed to the forums. 

Still getting used to feeling more and more relaxed, and as usual the next few medium-term goals that need the groundwork laid and gradually executed are starting to fill that head space. 

Celebrations still ongoing though!


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah I was, I'm still with the partner and visa is still being processed but when we applied we didn't have a very strong case. I was always going for 189 and didn't consider a partner visa so we didn't really collect a lot of evidence.
> 
> The plan for partner visa was to allow me to stay and work in the country while I was waiting for 189 visa. Also my current company has a policy where they won't hire non-PR/citizens for longer than a year so I needed to get PR quicker.


There is still time to compile and load up evidence though, so don't completely forego that pathway since you've already invested ~$7,000 to get this far. 

Hopefully you're an outlier with your company. Showcasing your Bridging Visa A linked to a PR visa may do the trick if you tactfully communicate the similarities to them, especially since schemes like Medicare already recognise in practice the similarity to some extent.


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

PrettyIsotonic said:


> There is still time to compile and load up evidence though, so don't completely forego that pathway since you've already invested ~$7,000 to get this far.
> 
> Hopefully you're an outlier with your company. Showcasing your Bridging Visa A linked to a PR visa may do the trick if you tactfully communicate the similarities to them, especially since schemes like Medicare already recognise in practice the similarity to some extent.


Yeah, I was hoping once I lodged 189 I would be able to discuss about keeping my job. Problem with partner visa is that I will have to wait another 2 years got a PR  and I didn't want to bet on it in case of relationship breakdown...


----------



## PrettyIsotonic (Nov 30, 2016)

outrageous_view said:


> Yeah, I was hoping once I lodged 189 I would be able to discuss about keeping my job. Problem with partner visa is that I will have to wait another 2 years got a PR  and I didn't want to bet on it in case of relationship breakdown...


Challenging time but take care buddy - feel free to get in touch if I can help with anything


----------



## chaitanya792000 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey, do any one of you know when we can know the complete details about the new visa? and from when we can start applying for them?


----------



## Sunny2018 (Mar 18, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> New ISCAH ESTIMATES as per changes.
> 
> http://www.iscah.com/new-predictions-will-get-189-invite-based-20192020-migration-program/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


So with this new changes could I expect an invite in April round.
261313, DOE : 19 Feb, 2019, 75 points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

chaitanya792000 said:


> Hey, do any one of you know when we can know the complete details about the new visa? and from when we can start applying for them?


The details should be out soon
I think the first round should be in July 

Cheers


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

*When will these changes be effect? *


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> *When will these changes be effect? *


1st July 2019

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

As they say trouble never comes alone

https://london-post.co.uk/exodus-sk...eue-up-to-leave-brexit-britain-for-australia/

Cheers


----------



## rahul199447 (Apr 28, 2018)

Any news on what the new regional visas are? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robert1985 (Mar 17, 2019)

Here is more detail...https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/what-we-do/regional-migration

Cheers


----------



## MirandaLi (Jan 7, 2018)

got some advise from a very experienced agent, he said the over all score will increase 5 points. 
He estimated, from start of the next FY, the invitation shall be around 1500/m, and then reduce to around <1000 (most likely 600 something) from Jan 2020.
Accountant will be invited for 85-90 points, IT will be 80-75, with 75 a bit of waiting (2-4 months) in the first half of FY 2020, and an endless wait of the rest. Non-pro rata will be 75-70, with 70 waiting in the pipe for long time.

I think his prediction is quite logical. -- and it's possibly will happen like this.

He also suggested recent graduates to consider Hobart or Adelaide if possible. He said the 189 score is nearly impossible for a graduate.


----------



## prashantcd (Aug 11, 2018)

outrageous_view said:


> estimated of 870 invites a month next FY.... guess need to consider moving back home.


hi outrageous_view/NB, in the last round they cleared the backlog until 11/02 for 75 in 2613. Any estimates on approximately how many days will 870 invites count to based on previous trends.


----------



## Inspiration (Jan 14, 2016)

NB said:


> It does not require parliament approval
> 
> It’s already implemented from the next year, unless there is a change in the government in May elections and the new minister overturns this decision
> 
> Cheers


Hi Dear,

Why it wont require approval from parliament ? as i remember some rules were proposed in 2017 but it got rejected by the parliament. Why these new rules wont required to be approved ? 

thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Inspiration said:


> Hi Dear,
> 
> Why it wont require approval from parliament ? as i remember some rules were proposed in 2017 but it got rejected by the parliament. Why these new rules wont required to be approved ?
> 
> thanks


That was changing the citizenship process, if I correctly understand what you mentioned above 
So it was an entirely different Issue

This is the quota of the immigrants to be allowed

This is in the purview of the executive 

However, the new class of visa under which 23,000 additional applicants will be invited, may require parliament approval , as again it’s a new class of visa altogether 

Cheers 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

MirandaLi said:


> got some advise from a very experienced agent, he said the over all score will increase 5 points.
> He estimated, from start of the next FY, the invitation shall be around 1500/m, and then reduce to around <1000 (most likely 600 something) from Jan 2020.
> Accountant will be invited for 85-90 points, IT will be 80-75, with 75 a bit of waiting (2-4 months) in the first half of FY 2020, and an endless wait of the rest. Non-pro rata will be 75-70, with 70 waiting in the pipe for long time.
> 
> ...


Can you clarify about the graduate thing you mentioned? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

